# MS Outlook 2000 - Address Book



## marcyk (Nov 16, 2007)

I've purchased a new PC, which is being shipped, and will need to copy my address book in Outlook 2000 into my new computer's Outlook address book, after installing Office 2003 into the new computer. I checked Microsoft support site and it provides information for copying the PAB from one computer to another. The problem is that I can't locate the .pab file on my existing computer. The Microsoft instructions say to go to the Services tab in Outlook, which I don't even have because I don't have the Corporate Workgroup/Other option, so I did a search for the .pab file and came up with nothing. How is it possible that this file doesn't exist when I have a Personal Address Book on the computer? I'd really appreciate some feedback. Thanks.


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

Do you just want the address book, or everything on outlook, contacts, emails, addresses etc.?


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

If you want Everything follow these instructions:

If you want your settings transferred, you can go to Start Menu > All Programs > Microsoft Office > Microsoft Office Tools > Microsoft Office XP Save My Settings Wizard.

Make sure you first open any folder > tools > folder options > click on view tab > Show hidden files and folders.

As for the files, you can just do a simple copy and paste. You should be able to find the files, actually folder, in:

C:\Documents and Settings\USERNAME\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft

there, you should see a folder titled Outlook. Copy that folder to a dvd or something.

Then paste it to your new computer (Note: make sure you "Show hidden files and folders" for your new computer as well)
, basically at the same address where you found it on your old computer.

When you open Outlook, click on File > Open > Outlook Data Files > direct it to the address where you pasted it.


----------



## marcyk (Nov 16, 2007)

Toshi,

Thank you so much for your prompt response.

I'd like everything, but am particularly concerned with the Address Book and the folder in my Inbox, which is where I have separate folders for my e-mail correspondence with each of my clients.


----------



## marcyk (Nov 16, 2007)

Toshi,

I tried to locate C:\Documents and Settings\USERNAME\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft, but this doesn't exist. I looked both in my desktop, which I'm replacing, and my laptop, and could find nothing for Outlook. I wanted to import the Personal Address Book on my desktop to my laptop, but can't do it without locating the .pab file on the desktop. It just appears to not exist, which doesn't seem possible.


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

You did follow these steps, right:

Make sure you first open any folder > tools > folder options > click on view tab > Show hidden files and folders.

If so, then run a complete search on your computer for the word: Outlook
Also, run another search for: Personal Folders


----------



## marcyk (Nov 16, 2007)

I just went to Microsoft Office Tools. It doesn't have Microsoft Office XP Save My Settings Wizard. However, a friend of mine suggested going to Accessories/System Tools/Files and Settings Transfer Wizard, which I do have. How is this different than what you suggested?


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

The Microsoft Office XP Save My Settings Wizard is designed to save the settings for Microsoft Office only.

I have never tried the "Files and Settings Transfer Wizard", but I think your old computer has to be "connected" to the new one.

Any results on the Search?


----------



## marcyk (Nov 16, 2007)

I'm in the midst of the search right now.

I do have a document that says "for the best experience using the Files and Settings Transfer Wizard, you will want to connect your two computers together." You can do this by using a null moderm serial cable (what that is) or by using Home networking." 

Since my computers are on a network, it would appear that I'll be able to do the Home networking option, although don't ask me how I'll do it.


----------



## marcyk (Nov 16, 2007)

I did a search under the word Outlook and nothing appeared.


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

Okay, that's almost impossible. You have Outlook installed on your computer, at least one thing should have appeared.


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

Open Outlook > File > Data File Management > You should see Archive Folders and Personal Folders, what's the location of Personal Folders (you might need to expand the filename column)


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Outlook keeps mail and contacts in a .pst file . . You can also find the folder by searching for *.pst . . set it to look in hidden and system folders . .


----------



## marcyk (Nov 16, 2007)

Rich and Toshi,

I've been able to copy as well as back-up the .pst file. However, that file does not include the Personal Address book (file extension .pab), which
I've been able to locate either on my desktop or laptop and both have Outlook 2000.


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

*"I've been able *to locate either on my desktop or laptop and both have Outlook 2000."

Have been able to...
or
Have not been able to...


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

If you are looking for the windows address book ,. . search for *.wab . . . but unless your outlook is weirdly configured . . it is just sharing the OUtlook Contacts with the Windows Address Book


----------



## marcyk (Nov 16, 2007)

Sorry. I meant that I cannot locate the .pab (Personal Address book file) on either my desktop PC or laptop both of which have Outlook 2000.


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

Forget the .pab be for now, "everything" should be in the .pst file. Backup the entire folder where you found the .pst file. There should be another one such as "archive.pst".


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

simpswr said:


> Outlook keeps mail *and contacts *in a .pst file . . You can also find the folder by searching for *.pst . . set it to look in hidden and system folders . .


----------



## marcyk (Nov 16, 2007)

Rich,

I don't think that the Personal Address Book is in the .pst folder. The .pst folder contains mail and contacts separately.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

marcyk said:


> Rich,
> 
> I don't think that the Personal Address Book is in the .pst folder. The .pst folder contains mail and contacts separately.


That is not correct . . the pst file includes the contacts, which may or may not be shared with Windows Address Book.

The PAB is obsolete . . which may be why you cannot find one on your pc . . see this for more information


----------



## marcyk (Nov 16, 2007)

Rich,

According to Microsoft's support site, the personal folders file (.pst) contains folders, messages, forms, and files, all of which are important. 

Anyway, I'll probably backup the contacts folder, which is in the Inbox portion of Outlook, and should be able to get most of my contact information. 

Someone locally also mentioned using the Files and Settings Transfer Wizard, which he said would identify the address book and all of my e-mail folders and bundle them into a huge file, and then unpack them on my new computer. For moving applications, he suggested purchasing PCMove.


----------



## marcyk (Nov 16, 2007)

Rich,

The article on slipstick says that "there isn't anything you can do in the PAB that you can't do in an Outlook contacts folder, so Outlook will offer to import your PABA for you, so that you don't have the confusion of two different places to store addresses." This sounds like a great solution. The only problem is that when I'm in contacts and I select the import/export function, it asks you to locate the file you want to import or export. Since I can't find the PAB or apparently don't have one since I do not have the Corporate/Workgroup mode, I don't know what the file name is of the Personal Address Book. It has to have some designation in order to be functioning. 

Also, for plan #3 (Migrate the entire PAB), it says to go to Tools/Services. The other problem is that I don't have the Services option, so I'm completely baffled at this point.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

You can export the contacts from Outlook to a .csv or .WAB file . . just give it a name when you get to that point.

If you copy the .pst file, you will have the contacts captured . . try copying it to another folder, then use Outlook to open it and you will see them.

You are making this a lot harder than it really is.


If you want to save all your files and settings, you can use the XP Files and Settings Transfer (FAST) wizard to create an image of them and save to cd or other removable media. These are good guides to using the FAST wizard. Just be sure you have an up-to-date antivirus before you re-instate them!

http://www.winsupersite.com/showcase/windowsxp_sg_fstw.asp
http://www.dougknox.com/xp/tips/xp_repair_install.htm


----------



## marcyk (Nov 16, 2007)

*Re: Files and Settings Transfer Wizard*

Rich,

The articles cover transferring files and settings in Windows XP. My old
system has Windows XP and the new one has Windows Vista Home Edition. Should I still be able to do the transfer?


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

"Windows Easy Transfer helps you to easily move the files and settings stored on your PC running Windows 2000, Windows XP, or even Windows Vista to a new PC running Windows Vista. Windows Easy Transfer will automatically transfer things like: 

User Accounts

Files and folders

E-mail messages, settings, and contacts

Photos, music, and videos

Windows settings

Program data files and settings

Internet settings"

http://www.microsoft.com/windows/products/windowsvista/buyorupgrade/easytransfer.mspx


----------

